
How Iceland Got Teens to Say No to Drugs - rjn945
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/01/teens-drugs-iceland/513668?single_page=true
======
bjarneh
So; push kids towards healthy activities (sports/dance) and add a curfew age
13-16?

~~~
stuartd
_A couple of minutes ago, we passed two halls dedicated to badminton and ping
pong. Here in the park, there’s also an athletics track, a geothermally heated
swimming pool and—at last—some visible kids, excitedly playing football on an
artificial pitch._

You can't push kids towards healthy activities until you have invested in
providing facilities activities in the first place. Youth clubs in draughty
church halls aren't enough any more, even if they ever were..

